# monark 5 bar



## 9200 (Jun 13, 2008)

i am looking for the horn tank for a monark 5 bar. or can someone tell me if that tank was used on other models. thanks jerry


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 16, 2008)

*I Need 2 Too!!!*

I think it was similar to a colson aristocrat but that is just as rare 

I will probably go with plastic soon... 

J...


----------



## mynameislegion (Jun 17, 2008)

Monark used the same tank on their motor bike models of the same years. The motor bike model was conventional single bar steel frame but used the same fenders, springer etc.
  jeff


----------



## Evan (Jun 18, 2008)

*Monark 5bar tank.*

I have an Aristocrat and had a 5 bar. The tanks are not similar. Cant say I have ever seen another bike that has the same tank as the 5 bar.
good luck.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 19, 2008)

*Whatever*

Similar means Like ...NOT THE SAME!!! Keep the correcting to the others on here!!

I get corrected ALL THE TIME!!!

AT LEAST I RESPONDED!!!


PPPPPPPPPppppppppppp!!!!!! 

J...


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 19, 2008)

As mynameislegion noted, the 5-bar Monark tank also was used on the standard steel framed Monarks from the same years.  There are at least two versions of the tank, with or without a horn button and horn sound vents at the front of the tank. 

The Monark tank is virtually identical to the 1936-1938 Colson straight bar tank. In longitudinal section they are close enough to interchange (the Monark tank is a little tight in a Colson frame). In transverse cross-section the Colson tank is a bit wider and more rotund and of course has the indents for the ribbed flashes.

Phil


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 20, 2008)

*You Rock!*

Since you a know little about these 5 Bars... do you know which year did they have the rare handle bars and any info on the super rare frame with rear suspension! If you have pictures or info on this as well I have the stuff from Dave's site I need a tank really bad but it looks like plastic will be what I can get... 

I have a Cream/Red and a Blue/Red

Do you have a image of the Monark Airman badge for them as well?

Thanks for your input on all the posts on here I learn something everyday from you!!! 

J...


----------



## pgroah (Jun 30, 2008)

*monark 5-bar*

I bought one from chestnut hollow about 3 months ago, they may have another or know where to get one.  Does anyone know where I can get paint stencils or a good photo to copy the tank design.  Paul


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 2, 2008)

*paint...*

I think zray has the tank design since he restored the beautiful red/black version on Dave's site that was parted out last year!!!:eek: 



RMS... you never answered my questions.... 

J...


----------



## pgroah (Jul 8, 2008)

*monark 5-bar*

How can I contact Zray to see if he has the design for the tank craphic.  Thanks Paul


----------



## Classicriders (Jul 9, 2008)

Dave restored that bike himself.  He did all the paint and assembly on the bike and later sold it.  So, contact Nostalgic Dave, he is a wealth of knowledge on these bikes.


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Aeropsycho,

Sorry for the delay getting to your questions about Monark 5-bars, I somehow missed them the first time around.

I don?t know when Monark began producing Steel frames, the 5-bar variation they marketed through Montgomery Ward appears first in the fall-winter 1937-1938 catalog and is also depicted in the spring-summer 1938 catalog.

Montgomery Ward appears to have discontinued offering Monark Duralium frames by the time the fall-winter 1938-1939 catalog was issued.  Hawthorne Twin-Bar models are still listed but the illustration is of a Snyder framed bike.

If you have all the stuff off Dave Stromberger?s web site you have as much as I have regarding other variations of Monark 5-bars.

For general dating:  

I believe that the binderless seatpost and the two position handlebars were early but I don?t have lit to back that up.

From Leon Dixon I learned that the horizontal spring fork was phased out in mid-late 1939, replaced by the vertical twin spring design. 
The dual suspension Monark must have not worked well, there are at least two catalog illustrations of it circa 1938-39 (differing in detail) My understanding is that there may be one in a secret closet somewhere and a rear suspension yoke managed to survive a burning building, otherwise the bike is currently non-existent. 

Oh, and for graphic reference, the Monark 5-Bar that Dave restored is living is Seattle and hopefully can be coaxed back out for a second showing at our end-of Summer Concours. (more on that this weekend)

Phil


----------



## pgroah (Jul 12, 2008)

*concourse*

Let us know about the date and location of the concourse.  It would be great if Dave would bring out the 5-bar, getting a look up close would really help with my restoration.  Paul.


----------



## Classicriders (Jul 12, 2008)

Dave sold the bike to a gentleman in Seattle.  Email him for contact info of the new owner.  Go to www.nostalgic.net for email info.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 13, 2008)

Frame and tank currently on eBay. Not mine, nor do I know the seller.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1938-MONARK-5-B...hash=item270255112005&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 23, 2008)

*5 Baaaaar....*

Thanks for getting back on my reply Phil... I only have Daves info too but I do have three frames Monark and one Snyder Hawthorne Zep, the Monarks have different paint schemes but close... and one is early and one is late plus the fender braces changed and some of the welding around the head tube/down tubes as well.

About the restored Red/Black 5bar I saw it sell parted out on Ebay by Zray I have pictures of the parts... he parted it out because it would not sell whole I was sure he restored it as well since that is a picture in his yard Im... 

I would like to find out more about the rear springer frame I am sure their's some out there unless they all broke and the "Huffman Deathbike" scared them all away!!!:eek: 

J...


----------

